# Not sure how much more I can take



## GettingAngryInIowa (Mar 30, 2012)

Hi people. First time post, been lurking since November. It is amazing how much alike many of these stories are. I never thought I would even need to look here, but here I am.

In the process of getting a divorce. Wife of 8 years, together 15 had PA/EA with her boss at work and lied to me for months. The whole time acting like everything was normal. You know, I love you, we are soul-mates, etc. All the stuff the same before the A. Well, I new something was up, but she made it hard to find the affair. At first she wanted to R, but changed her mind when I said no more contact which meant get a new job or just flat out quit. I realize from her behavior that is not what she really wanted anyway and I am learing to deal with that just fine. This is isnt the person I want to spend my life with. She took a drastic turn and started the blame-shifting. She is moving out in a few weeks, we are going to share 50/50 with the 3 kids, we have financially seperated, and I am pulling the 180 for my own health. She continues to make it very hard by swearing at me, acting crazy, horrible attitude, etc. We have some deals made with financials and divorce should go okay, but I can't take the attitude anymore and I am seriously worried about her condition to take care of the kids. A few nights ago she came home at 6 in the am bragging about how she didn't sleep (found some old boyfriend) and then had to take the kids to school. Really? Who does that? I think a wake up call will change things. I am thinking of telling her place of employement to see if she will come to realize what she is doing to her kids, family, etc. I could go on for hours about the crazy behavior that is the complete oppisite of everything she has been, but the stories are the same as everyone elses here with all the craziness and cant believe that they are even dealing with the same person. I am so stressed and can't take it anymore. Maybe she needs to feel some pain to wake up. 

What are your thoughts? Just keep dealing with it, feel the constant stress while she and the OM walk away with no consequences? Or be done playing nice?


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Sorry you have found yourself in this position. It's an awful place to be. Unfortunately a wayward spouse can do some crazy stuff. In my wildest dreams I could never have envisioned some of the idiotic things my estranged husband did.

Is the other man married? If so tell his wife what he has done. You may also want to inform her employer about the situation. The company could get into a lot of trouble by a member of management "dating" an employee.

Have you seen an attorney yet? Definitely see one now, if you haven't already. Find out exactly where you stand. Also, keep a detailed journal listing her crazy behavior.

Hang in there!


----------

